# Sony-made VAIO VPCCB17FG wireless chip issues



## HD Scania (Aug 12, 2020)

```
Laptop basics:
i7-2620M cores
AMD graphics
7.45GiB RAM’s
953GiB total SSD’s
```
`FreeBSD-13.0-CURRENT-amd64-20200806-r363935-memstick.img`: Failed (for *both* CloverEFI and legacy BIOS modes)
Below those are *untested*

```
FreeBSD-13.0-CURRENT-amd64-20200806-r363935-disc1.iso
FreeBSD-13.0-CURRENT-amd64-20200730-r363681-memstick.img
FreeBSD-13.0-CURRENT-amd64-20200723-r363439-memstick.img
FreeBSD-13.0-CURRENT-amd64-20200716-r363236-memstick.img
FreeBSD-13.0-CURRENT-amd64-20200730-r363681-disc1.iso
FreeBSD-13.0-CURRENT-amd64-20200723-r363439-disc1.iso
FreeBSD-13.0-CURRENT-amd64-20200716-r363236-disc1.iso
```
As the screensnap told to me, the _failed_ media *were always* stuck at ACPI/APIC then were *no longer* reacted to the laptop


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2020)

-CURRENT is an _unsupported_ development version. 

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 12, 2020)

Did you try 12.1?


----------



## HD Scania (Aug 13, 2020)

Yes (_if some guy has meant 12.1_), but my results were the same, for *both* UEFI (CloverEFI) and legacy BIOS (hardware) modes


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 13, 2020)

Maybe you need to change something in /boot/device.hints ? For example I need to unset `hint.uart.1.at` to boot my laptop.


----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 13, 2020)

Please try to boot with additional option `hw.x2apic_enable=0`
Select "Escape to loader prompt" and type:


```
set hw.x2apic_enable=0
boot
```


----------



## HD Scania (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes but it *lags* at USB prompts, as shown in the below few snaps,


----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks for the info. While we are investigating the problem, please boot Ubuntu 20 Live on your laptop, install this package and upload your hardware diagnostics info by this command line. This will help us to quickly check support status of particular hardware components.


----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 14, 2020)

> (da0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error



Please also try:

1. Different USB-port
2. Different USB drive (are you booting from a USB drive?)
3. Boot with `kern.cam.ada.write_cache=0`


----------



## HD Scania (Aug 16, 2020)

Yeah tried, and the FreeBSD system has finally been installed 


aponomarenko said:


> Please also try:
> 1. Different USB-port
> 2. Different USB drive (are you booting from a USB drive?)
> 3. Boot with `kern.cam.ada.write_cache=0`


----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 16, 2020)

Now make a probe of it to share result with others.


----------



## HD Scania (Aug 17, 2020)

But it rises another issue, the wifi networks are *always down* somewhy, and i don’t have any fallbacks for wireless network configs in `rc.conf` or `loader.conf`
The wifi chip is run in terms of `ath0` drivers (no *hardware* issues are), but even thru `sudo bsdconfig` it still _doesn’t_ connect _again_ to any wifi networks at all
Due to the dead wireless networks Plasma is always being dead (but SDDM and KDE apps *not* dead), going to instead get it fixed at XFCE, Enlightenment, or Lumina, even if started under SDDM it’s still frozen somewhy


----------



## HD Scania (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 21, 2020)

Waiting for https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/sony-made-vaio-vpccb17fg-wireless-chip-issues.76547/post-473934


----------



## HD Scania (Aug 22, 2020)

I’m back  And reading some official docs on ‘‘putting up’’ my network first, ahead getting my hardware ‘‘probed’’








						Chapter 13. Configuration and Tuning
					

This chapter explains much of the FreeBSD configuration process, including some of the parameters which can be set to tune a FreeBSD system.




					www.freebsd.org
				











						FreeBSD Quickstart Guide for Linux® Users
					

This document is intended to quickly familiarize intermediate to advanced Linux® users with the basics of FreeBSD.




					www.freebsd.org
				



According to the docs and my wifi card is `ath0`, how to assign it back again as `wlan0`?


----------



## HD Scania (Aug 22, 2020)

The wireless issue was gone too, but the XFCE shell was NO mice available with the touchpad *disabled,* i have TWO USB and wireless mice but BOTH were NOT working
And finally, the Plasma shell was blunk in black, so i’m yet to need to also test out Enlightenment and Lumina i’ve also installed on FreeBSD, alongside Plasma and XFCE


----------



## aponomarenko (Aug 22, 2020)

See https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/enable-usb-mouse.33010/

Setting up the desktop from scratch is a good skill, but did you try/know about NomadBSD?


----------



## HD Scania (Aug 23, 2020)

And it suggests `moused` type for USB mice MUST be auto, aka `moused_type=auto` in `rc.conf` 
Btw tried to install NomadBSD but actually installing it DESTROYS everything on your SSD’s, so never done installing


----------



## HD Scania (Aug 23, 2020)

And the wikies and the forums have mentioned too little on setting up *USB wireless mice*, and i *don’t* think my USB wireless mice have been working
*Both* Fujitsu and Logitech are *not* working on Linux but working on FuryBSD (just a setup for installing FreeBSD with a desktop),
Again and finally, both are USB and wirelessly connected and used, and both just need ONE AA-sized chargeable battery


----------



## HD Scania (Aug 24, 2020)

Tried NomadBSD and found how its `rc.conf` and `loader.conf` are written,


----------



## HD Scania (Aug 24, 2020)

And now i fully lost access to the X server (as of SDDM *always* saying `Abort trap`), but the wireless networks are always working
Finally i have `boot1.efi` (first stage driver), `loader.efi` (final stage driver), `gptboot.efi` (full stages driver) on my ESP
All three sometimes start X sometimes don’t, but as of always needing to start X, which among them is better?


----------



## HD Scania (Sep 12, 2020)

That line of /boot/loader.conf just crashes my batteries, which lines are the replacements?


aponomarenko said:


> Please try to boot with additional option `hw.x2apic_enable=0`
> Select "Escape to loader prompt" and type:
> 
> ```
> ...


----------

